# The Great Lehigh Valley Slot Car Show-February 15th 2014



## ValleyRailTrain (May 18, 2011)

Its that time coming soon..

The Great Lehigh Valley Slot Car Show
Merchants Square Mall
1901 S 12th st
Allentown Pa 18103

February 15th 2014
Saturday
10-3

Admission $5.00
Early Buy $10.00 8am
Tables $20.00 prepaid $25.00 at door
Questions 610-440-0487

Info:Http://www.valleygoto.com 

Racing Sponsored by Valley Rail Trains and Hobbies
Trophies,Prizes.. 

Dealers from 5 states. new vendors every show..

All Scales New/old/Parts HO-1/24

Racing /Ecchor TBA

We continue to grow every show.

Easy access from Pa Turnpike NE extenstion.

Less than 1 mile from I-78 ext 57.

Hope to see ya there..


----------



## ValleyRailTrain (May 18, 2011)

Coming soon and looks like we will have a few new vendors.. We appreciate all the support. There will be more 1/32 this show for those that are looking for that. We already ahve a large 1/32 dealer participating and booked that was never at the show before. . Plus a few other locals... Hope to see ya there...


----------



## ValleyRailTrain (May 18, 2011)

Echorr has announced that they will be bringing their track to set up and race at the show... Http://www.echorr.com.. They always put on a good show. Also Valley Rail Trains will be hosting a race on Henrys School House road track in the store and putting up some door prizes for the racers... http://www.valleygoto.com


----------



## ValleyRailTrain (May 18, 2011)

Some photos from the last show. We even had Oscar Kowalski show up. He was the original founder of Autoworld and a well know race car driver. But he actually flew in and stopped by the last show..

We have confirmed a SS Stock race with ECHORR for this show.


----------



## ValleyRailTrain (May 18, 2011)

More photos and some forum friends..Hello Hank


----------



## ValleyRailTrain (May 18, 2011)

Here Oscar Kowaslski and some racing on The Schoolhouse Rd Track located in Valley Rail Trains and Hobbies at Merchants Square Mall.


----------



## ValleyRailTrain (May 18, 2011)

I see Buds Ho and more of our friends..


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Hey Kevin, I wanted to reserve a table. I left a message on your phone. call me.
thanks,
Ed


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I am honored to be invited back to Kevin's unique show to offer drag racing to everyone free.
I will probably be in my usual location and maybe have some stuff for folks, ... maybe.
this show has been gaining momentum and has more vendors this time than last.
looking forward to seeing old friends and making new ones.
viva la slot car


----------



## ValleyRailTrain (May 18, 2011)

Yes we have added some new vendors and will always have room for more . Plus its always great to have your drag strip Al.. The Echorr guys are also coming. 

WE have no intention of Canceling the show because of the snow. Unfortunately if the Mall is open we must hold the show.. Call 610-440-0487 if you have any worries that day... 

We appreciate all that help support the show..


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Can we get a Hobbytalk head check of whose coming????
post here.

I know Al Pink, Rick, myself, the Bob and Tom show.

anyone else???


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

I'm hoping to ride out with Tom, Kevin. I'll have some drag cars for sale. A bunch built from the kid in PA. With the bad back. 

Hope to see you there Al :thumbsup:


----------



## ValleyRailTrain (May 18, 2011)

The show is still on for those that are wondering....We have survived the snowfall and will be there .As long as the mall is open we will host the show... So hope to see you guys there...


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Planning my road trip now! :wave:

--rick


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Def riding up with Tom. See you guys there. :dude:


----------



## ValleyRailTrain (May 18, 2011)

Hello All, Yes the show is still going on. We wont have racing with Echorr but we do have vendors setting up and the phone has been ringing . So we will be there saturday 10-3 .. Early buyers at 8.30 for 10.00... Thanks to everyone who participates in the show we appreciate the support..:thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I hope y'all have a great, busy time!!! Sell and buy a bunch!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Hope someone snaps some pix!


----------



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

Sorry to say I can't make it. The forecast is snow starting at 3am and lasting all day. The five hour drive is too much to risk. Have fun if the show goes on 
Bob beers


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

I'll be there with special guest Joe Skylark.Joe will be signing autographs from 10 to 3.We'll be there. Tom Stumpf


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Bob, completely understand ... especially after Morgantown in Dec.
I'll be there with an AW drag strip.
hope folks venture out so the vendors make their expenses.
git er dun


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I was there and Joe refused to sign my moob area, conceited man child, lol.

It was a fun day overall, meeting up with the guys to bs. Thanks Al for a jason vs. freddie horrorclix set. (A Jason friday the 13th car has to be in the works).

Got 5 T-dash chassis, did minimal playing with them, just testing the engine sounds mostly, nice, all 5 sound like they'll race even.

Wanted to grab a few dash bodies from Tom, but everytime I went over someone showed up at my table, which was about 14 miles away. (still want them Tom)

Not a bad show by vendors and shoppers considering the crappy weather.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

the show was great.
all the vendors were very upbeat and outgoing.
got rid of a full locker room of track. made some sacrifices, but didn't abandon, dumpster or bring any home. it all has a new home.
as always suggesting HT to everyone.
good to see JoeHoneymoon, Ed, Tom, parkrndl(always forget his name, sorry), and many other friends from various previous exposures.
the roads were treacherous upon leaving until getting to interstate type highways and Tom had to drive right into the heart of the storm.
only picked up used slimline and a few trinkets for my self.
sacrificed an AW chrome/black Batmobile for $15 to a young man that fell in love with it while racing the dragstrip and I just couldn't say no. haggled with his grand-dad a bit. gotta get them youngsters excited about slot racing.! .! 
overall, it was a good day for me and maybe we will see a couple new faces at Hank's April 26 Spring Holeshot drag event in Skippack PA.
forgot to take camera.
oh yeah, guy from car museum in Allentown was taking pics(Dave Reese I think) and verified space for my drag strip at his June show.
Y'all need to get out! LOL


----------

